# Goldenrod ???



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I had one yard produce a very yellow honey. It had much more frangrance (not bad) and very different flavor. THe flavor is one that I would not regularly enjoy, in fact it is a little repulsive.

I'm thinking that it is goldenrod. How does this lend itself to mead?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

No experience with goldenrod mead, but if it doesn't taste good to you, I'd be very surprised if mead made from it did either.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

I made a methglin with some goldenrod honey and after a year it is starting to taste pretty good to me. I like the honey though.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Morse states in his meadmaking book that it is his preferred choice for mead. The catch is that if you don't like the way the honey tastes, then you probably should try something else such as citrus honey. I like goldenrod mead better than clover, but not so well as orange blossom honey (which I cannot make myself  )


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

My favorite mead to make is a melomel with dark goldenrod or palm honey and Orange Juice from fresh squeezed oranges from a house I no longer own, was a shame becaus ethe oranges weren't great eating oranges, but perfect acidity for winemaking.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't think we had any goldenrod here in the desert southwest. Well, I found a couple of plants in the back corner of my property, they are blooming and the bees are constantly working the flowers. Not enough to be much of a flow, but at least they are there.


----------

